# Best Audio in a helmet???



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Ive been looking around for helmets and everyone has there own take on audio. Some say that theirs lack in bass, or doesnt go loud enough. For me, Im looking for the best quality audio that I can blast my music to. Any complaints or suggestions???


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

get a good pair of canalphones instead


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> get a good pair of canalphones instead


QFT. :thumbsup:

Helmet audio is waaaaay overrated. Just run a pair of head/ear/canal phones out the collar of your jacket, and wear them like normal.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you have to have Helmet Audio, even though I'm on the biggest fan or RED, one of their helmets has Skullcandy Skullcrusher speakers, plenty loud and plenty o'bass. 

But I second the standard headphone thing, check out siegeaudio.com, or some Skullcandy Asyms. Siege was started by Kooley, Jones, Walker, and Huot. They have the most bass of any earbuds I have ever owned.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Nivek said:


> If you have to have Helmet Audio, even though I'm on the biggest fan or RED, one of their helmets has Skullcandy Skullcrusher speakers, plenty loud and plenty o'bass.
> 
> But I second the standard headphone thing, check out siegeaudio.com, or some Skullcandy Asyms. Siege was started by Kooley, Jones, Walker, and Huot. They have the most bass of any earbuds I have ever owned.


I have a pair of those Skullcandy RED helmet speakers in white for sale (PM me if interested), but have yet to post them since I am slacking. They were used once, definitely loud enough, but my big ass ears got sore being 'pinned' under the speakers all day, since the ear covers with speakers in them are less conforming to your ear than ear covers without.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Augie09 said:


> I have a pair of those Skullcandy RED helmet speakers in white for sale (PM me if interested), but have yet to post them since I am slacking. They were used once, definitely loud enough, but my big ass ears got sore being 'pinned' under the speakers all day, since the ear covers with speakers in them are less conforming to your ear than ear covers without.


Yup, the speakers are nice, but the pads are definately less comfortable with the speakers inside...luckily it doesnt effect me too much.
You need to make sure when your selling them that you say what year helmet they are for..RED changed their clip technology for last years helmets to a newer one..so older earpads wont clip into them and vice versa...guess how i know :dunno::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Yup, the speakers are nice, but the pads are definately less comfortable with the speakers inside...luckily it doesnt effect me too much.
> You need to make sure when your selling them that you say what year helmet they are for..RED changed their clip technology for last years helmets to a newer one..so older earpads wont clip into them and vice versa...guess how i know :dunno::laugh:


I knew I should of done this a year ago, they are definitely the older clip model then. They fit my red helmet from 07/08.


----------

